# Amazon Aquarium Set-up



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi,

Does anyone have any pictures or info ofa tank setup to replicate the rivers of S.A? Or if you know where I can find any let me know..

I have done a search on Google and found some, but want to see if there are some more out there as very interested in setting a tank up this way!

Cheers


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

a long tank and a strong current(powerhead) Lots of driftwood and REAL, not fake, real plants, i would think a sand bottom or just some natural looking gravel. for fish besides the p's and the plecos i would do oscars some other chiclids and mayby a pacu, a bunch of other little critters that are quick and interesting, it would be a very active tank, I'm not even 100% sure I posted about the right thing, i didn't fully understand your post but i think i am on track.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

cheers, thats the sort of stuff im after but knew that stuff...

to make myself a bit more clear im after information and pictures of setting up a biotope of the amazon. what water parameters, substrate, decor, etc...


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

lots of real plants, drift wood , water lillies, light called ''day light'' and some neons make sure you have lots of hiding places for the neons some will get smoked by the P but their easy to replace i have this setup
i would post some pics of it for you but i dont have a digital camera nor do i know anyone with one


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i have some vids from my trip to dsw in scotland which has a p set up like the amazon i can send the vids to you if you like.
there about 8 meg so aim would be best
dixon


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

cheers...what substrate are you using?

also, is your set-up just visually like an amazon set-up, or a true biotope? if so what are you doing to recreate the water conditions?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> cheers...what substrate are you using?
> 
> also, is your set-up just visually like an amazon set-up, or a true biotope? if so what are you doing to recreate the water conditions?


 its not me it is deep sea world and i would expect the water to be exactly the same as some part of the amazon they also have a seperate amazon tank with pacus and rays etc.
the tanks have lots of bogwood real plants and loads of lily's giving it an almost black area to the rear you can see on the vids plus they also had loads of small native fish and lots of plecos.
dixon


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > cheers...what substrate are you using?
> ...


 I actually meant to quote nasty on that as was directed at him...but good points anyway


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have any pictures or info ofa tank setup to replicate the rivers of S.A? Or if you know where I can find any let me know..
> 
> ...


 there is a website
where they sell plants from certian regions of the world like south america
and sell to you as a whole kit for the gallons of water u have 
ill try and find the site for ya


----------



## SimonR (Jan 4, 2004)

Craig, 
If you want inspiration and to see some pics of incredibly cool tanks, get hold of this book: Naure Aquarium World Book 1, by Takashi Amano. Sure inspired me!

Si


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> > CraigStables said:
> ...


 biotope,but,as much as id want to replicate water conditions like in s.a i couldnt but the water i use is from a fresh water spring,so i try as much as possible


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Do a Google image search and look for "discus aquarium", "discus tank", "discus fish", etc. - I'm sure you'll get tons of pics of Discus tanks (which in most cases are set up as 100% Amazonian tanks)


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

wow...here is one I found, and sorry its the biggest and only pic of it!


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> wow...here is one I found, and sorry its the biggest and only pic of it!


 omg, you would have to put on scuba gear to clean that thing.


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

That is awesome!!!!


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

> omg, you would have to put on scuba gear to clean that thing.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

That is one sweet tank!! would love to set 1 up like tht 1day!!!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to Tanks and Equipment questions


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

xtreme_pingu said:


> That is one sweet tank!! would love to set 1 up like tht 1day!!!!!


 Same here.......


----------

